# Great Sushi in Gulf Shores



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

If you are in the Gulf Shores area and like sushi, I invite you to try our fare at City Grill.We are doing late night sushi from 10;00 PM to close on most weekends. Our head sushi chef trained for two years with one of the top sushi masters in the world and has some incredible skills. We are at 1545 Gulf Shores Parkway Gulf Shores,AL in the Belle Foods Shopping Center (251) 500-1432.
Website
Facebook


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

That looks good!!


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

All of it looks awesome!!! Where are y'all at in Gulfshores?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I'm there at least a couple times a week Jim. I had the sushi special Friday night and although I have no clue as to what was in it, it was freakin awesome!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> All of it looks awesome!!! Where are y'all at in Gulfshores?


They are where the old godfathers pizza was in the what-was-once Bruno's shopping center in GS


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Chris V said:


> They are where the old godfathers pizza was in the what-was-once Bruno's shopping center in GS


10-4, I'll have to check it out next time I'm down that way.


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Mmm, love me some sushi. Does most of your fish come from the gulf?


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

*great Gulf Shores Sushi*

Some of it does ,but the Alabama health laws are so screwey that it is almost impossible to use fresh caught fish. I can't go out on my boat and serve the fish I catch. Everything has to run through a processor so that it can be tracked, and they always flash freeze it. Also, the chef uses a lot of unusual ingredients that we have to import from Japan.


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Chris : It was great seeing you Friday. Glad to hear you enjoyed it. You are dead on about not knowing what goes in it. My guess is that we really don't know,because we wouldn't try it. I am biased but it is pretty freaking good!


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

looks GOOD!,do you serve it before 10 pm also? i will try it out this wkd!! GG


----------



## Jim/Ga (Oct 20, 2007)

Yes sushi service starts at 5 PM with the dinner service. We do late night on the weekends. For the Shrimp Festival we are doing late night Sushi and selected apps Thursday as well. 
We look forward to having you stop by.


----------

